
Capita to cut 2000 jobs and replace them with robots to save money - finid
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/dec/08/capita-to-replace-staff-with-robots-to-save-money
======
blibble
if you've ever had the misfortune of dealing with them on the phone you'd
swear they'd have completed this project years ago

